# CM9 Alpha 2: Limit to number of apps on SD like CM7?



## Fancellu (Mar 18, 2012)

Under CM7 I got the famous "SD card removed" problem when having 50 SD card mounted apps.

I had imagined that it was fixed in CM9, however it seems like its still there.

Can anyone confirm whether it should have been fixed, hasn't, has etc?

Irrespective of the 50 app limit, just moving apps to from SD seems fraught with danger in that it sometimes just goes bonkers, reports broken apps, sd card removed etc, even under the limit 0f 50.

I think its this bug: http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/detail?id=454&q=removed

Does anyone know more about this? i.e. any intention to fix? Seems pretty serious, also why the magic number 50?
Can it be changed? 100? 150?

Thanks.


----------



## larsoncc (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes, I encountered this issue on CM9. The resize fix (2048) from here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13277-cm7-fixes-for-sdcard-issues/ worked great for me, even though I'm on CM9. I'd recommend resizing the data partition and skipping SD card installs.


----------



## makatram (Oct 25, 2011)

this just happened to me yesterday. To fix I booted into webOS, went to internalz, Android secured and deleted a couple of apps. (this fixed the sd card removed) Then I booted back into cm9 and moved my apps back to internal then applied the 2048 size fix. Worked great!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Fancellu said:


> Under CM7 I got the famous "SD card removed" problem when having 50 SD card mounted apps.
> 
> I had imagined that it was fixed in CM9, however it seems like its still there.
> 
> ...


You need to go read this thread: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13277-cm7-fixes-for-sdcard-issues/

There are procedures for fixing your 50 app limit problem as well as increasing your internal memory so you won't have to move apps to the SD card anymore. I'll tell you right now, don't waste your time trying to run the resize fix, it will fail. One has to install that fix over a fresh, clean install of CM9 or CM7. Read the thread, You will see what you have to do to move your apps back to internal memory. Make sure you have backups of everything just incase something goes South. If I were you, I would do a clean install of CM9, install the memory fix and then download your apps from the market again. Once done, do a nandroid backup. It's a pain, but when done, you will have a stable install with the least issues. With apps scattered between the SD card and internal memory, I don't know you can get the memory fix installed and get back to normal any other way and not have crazy little grimlins popping up to bite you when you least expect it.


----------



## Fancellu (Mar 18, 2012)

Yep, I'd already tried the 2048 size fix, fails for me, rc=4 etc.

That's why I was on the lookout for a proper fix, just really surprised that there seems to be little interest in fixing this properly. How hard would it be to change the magic number to 100? Is there more to it? I couldn't say as the devs haven't addressed this issue on the bug thread:

http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/detail?id=454&q=removed


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Fancellu said:


> Yep, I'd already tried the 2048 size fix, fails for me, rc=4 etc.
> 
> That's why I was on the lookout for a proper fix, just really surprised that there seems to be little interest in fixing this properly. How hard would it be to change the magic number to 100? Is there more to it? I couldn't say as the devs haven't addressed this issue on the bug thread:
> 
> http://code.google.c...d=454&q=removed


What do you mean fixing it properly??? Install the fix and it is fixed properly! I wasn't aware there was a magic number of any size. So you think that 3.5GB's of internal storage isn't enough to handle your downloads? So install the 2048 fix again and you'll have 5.5GB of internal storage.

And BTW, are you dino.fan? I read what you posted on that page and you really don't get what getting ICS working on the TouchPad is all about. These great guys are doing all of us a huge favor developing this rom. For you to go on that page and whine about you can't load the number of apps you want to download from the market is crude behavior. I offered you a proven method to get the memory fix working on your TouchPad and still you whine. Did you even read the post????? I don't usually go off on people for what they post here, but I'm making an exception in your case. It's behavoir like yours that could spoil this for everyone. There is an unwritten code of conduct here, don't ask for eta's, don't whine or demand that certain facets of the rom be fix, try to be helpful where you can. Things will get fixed, when they get fixed. If you don't like what you are getting for free, you can always wipe CM off your TP and play with WebOS.


----------

